# I need help!... please help me!



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

two nights ago I smoked pot for the 5th time. about fifteen minutes into it I left my body. I clearly have depersonalization induced by weed. I am so fucking stupid. I can't even talk... I feel disconnected from reality and conversations. I need help. I'm begging you!... please help me get out of this ASAP!... I am so scared I will be in this state for the rest of my life.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

seanneedshelp said:


> two nights ago I smoked pot for the 5th time. about fifteen minutes into it I left my body. I clearly have depersonalization induced by weed. I am so fucking stupid. I can't even talk... I feel disconnected from reality and conversations. I need help. I'm begging you!... please help me get out of this ASAP!... I am so scared I will be in this state for the rest of my life.


Try not to worry, I know it's a lot easier said than done. How did you find out about depersonalization already? Try to keep doing whatever you normally would like work, etc, don't smoke any more grass either.


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

I had derealization for two years.. and panic attacks for 4 and a half years.. but I never experienced depersonalization until two nights ago when I smoked pot. It's the most fucked up feeling. I have somewhere extremely important to be in two weeks. Is it possible that I can recover?.. I can't even imagine recover being possible right now. I am so detached. I can't even speak to people.. it's so bad.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

seanneedshelp said:


> I had derealization for two years.. and panic attacks for 4 and a half years.. but I never experienced depersonalization until two nights ago when I smoked pot. It's the most fucked up feeling. I have somewhere extremely important to be in two weeks. Is it possible that I can recover?.. I can't even imagine recover being possible right now. I am so detached. I can't even speak to people.. it's so bad.


fuck yeah man, u can recover.
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/21381-the-way-i-cured-my-dp/page__pid__189936__st__0&#entry189936
that should help ya some i hope.


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

Like I said, I have only been depersonalized for two days... I hear that people are generally depersonalized for 5 - 10 years. Also, keep in mind that my depersonalization is related to marijuana and I heard that it's labeled as a separate condition, not correlated with anxiety disorders.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

seanneedshelp said:


> Like I said, I have only been depersonalized for two days... I hear that people are generally depersonalized for 5 - 10 years. Also, keep in mind that my depersonalization is related to marijuana and I heard that it's labeled as a separate condition, not correlated with anxiety disorders.


whatever its related to, u CAN recover, u WILL recover, before u know it ull be healed.


----------



## jneal (May 7, 2009)

I would recomend seeing a therapist or psychiatrist ASAP! If you stay off the drugs the depersonalization may improve or even go away. I developed depersonalization through drug use and have lived with it for twenty years. It took time, but I am now fairly happy and content with who I am. I have learned to live in a depersonalized state and I have achieved many goals that I thought would be impossible when the depersonalization first started. If you have to live with the depersonalization, you can adapt to it and still enjoy life. It has led me down a path that has allowed me to grow as a person. I think that the key is to not allow it to diminish your self-esteem and pride in who you are!


----------

